# 17-85mm Canon lens Aperture problem



## Finnius (May 31, 2011)

I have a Canon 60D with the 17-85mm lens and just recently, the aperture has become impossible to change in the video mode. I bought this camera primarily to shoot video so it's a bit of a pain. The aperture works fine when in any other modes. Any suggestions on how to fix this would be great!


----------



## Big Mike (May 31, 2011)

Check your manual...try page 174


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2011)

The Old RTFM trick.


----------



## JONvincible (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm having the same problem and I thought I'd register to help you out, since the other two replies were not helpful.

I'm not sure if you're experiencing the exact same issue, but the problem with my 17-85 is that the aperture seems to only change at certain focal lengths. When zoomed all the way out, for example, the aperture is impossible to change. I did a bit more research and stumbled upon this thread which details the issue. It's a wear and tear problem with one of the wires in the lens. It will have to be repaired.

Canon 17-85mm IS Lens Issues : Martin Pot - Photography Blog


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2011)

And what does page 174 of the 60D user's manual say about changing aperture when in video mode, JONvincible?


----------



## JONvincible (Oct 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> And what does page 174 of the 60D user's manual say about changing aperture when in video mode, JONvincible?



Do other users find replies like this helpful? Why can't you just give a straight answer rather than telling someone to RTFM? I know what the manual says. It's not as simple as that. It's an actual malfunction with this lens, not just some camera setting that someone forgot was active. Did you bother to read the thread I provided?

The reason I registered and posted was because you guys dismissed this guy's question immediately, rather than actually trying to help him. And since this post came up in a Google search for this same issue, I thought it would be helpful to direct people to a site where they might actually find information that leads to a solution to their problem.


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 23, 2011)

Give a man a fish and he eats for a day...

While RTFM isn't the easiest answer, it is a helpful one, he even gave him the page number.


----------



## JONvincible (Oct 23, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Give a man a fish and he eats for a day...
> 
> While RTFM isn't the easiest answer, it is a helpful one, he even gave him the page number.



I have no doubt that teaching someone to read the manual can be helpful in the long run, but much was presumed in thinking that this was a user error. My point is that in this case, the problem is an actual malfunction with the lens. If you read through the link I provided you can see there is a common problem with the 17-85mm lens that needs to be repaired. Telling someone to read the manual would not fix the broken lens. I do not intend to be argumentative, but it's frustrating to see other people's questions dismissed in a condescending manner, especially when the answer given is incorrect.


----------



## iskoos (Oct 24, 2011)

I had no intention to reply this thread in the begining but I can't help...

JONvincible, I totally understand your approach. If I came up to this thread while browsing the web and saw those two answers, I would think the same way you did. And if I wanted to post a reply, mine would definitely be somewhat of yours...
But I have been with this forum for some time and I know those two guys have helped (and they still are) many members here. I am sure it is not easy to reply numerous threads/questions everyday all day. So it must come to a point where using abbreviations is unavoidable. 

Hope makes sense

Now you got me thinking and I will go check the link you provided. Though I never use it for a video, I have a Canon 17-85mm lense...


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2011)

JONvincible - assisting others is based on a process of elimination of possible problems based upon the information provided. The early replies point to a factor linked to the basic operation of the tool in question which might well be causing the problem that the OP stated in their opening post. The replied detailed the specific location of the information as well - and whilst not repeating it - provide enough for the person to find that info in their own manual. 

Without the OP replying back to report if it worked or failed people can't move on to suggest other possible causes - such as dirty lens/camera contacts, other settings in the camera, custom modes, faults on the lens itself etc... Ergo with no additional information its impossible to say what the problem might have been. 
One can also take it that since the OP didn't post back after 5 months that they either forgot or that the solution worked and then went on their merry way. Further without any additional input nor presence of the OP I'm locking the several month old thread before it degrades into drama


----------

